# Traveling by air in the US?



## Bob Hubbard

TSA - Transportation Security Administration website
http://www.tsa.gov/public/

Travel Tips
http://www.tsa.gov/public/display?theme=183&content=09000519800720a4

Restricted Items List
http://www.tsa.gov/public/interapp/editorial/editorial_1012.xml


----------



## Drac

Good info Bob...


----------



## TigerWoman

I noticed that finger nail polish - acetone is not on the list.  I guess that is okay to take on.  Probably not.

One time my husband and I were searched three times since we had changed our itinerary by getting off a plane which was allowing deplaning due to a broken engine.  I had a small purse too.  Didn't even want to mention I was a martial artist.  TW


----------

